

Is a Truste web privacy seal worth it? - Skeletor
http://www.truste.org/businesses/web_privacy_seal.php

======
Skeletor
I was looking into getting this for my site. Truste is a non-profit. Does this
look like something relevant? As a web consumer does it really make people
feel more secure on a site? Are there other alternatives?

